
Testing Spark Data Processing in Production - oraboy
http://labs.totango.com/testing-spark-data-processing-in-production/
======
matanster
I have seen (most of) this methodology elsewhere, but you've clearly pushed
objective-creative thinking to the limit there! also this has been one of the
most vivid and crystal clear depiction of its class.

~~~
oraboy
cheers matanster, appreciate the note.

